# DeVilbiss 330 Air Compressor shut off pressure adj.



## Captn Jack (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi all is there a way to adj. the shut-off pressure on my
*DeVilbiss 330 Air Compressor? I would like to have it auto on at 100psi instead of 85 psi.

B321 co Ser# B284294
Mod 330 Ser#9603
Max Rpm 800 @ 100# pressure
Max Rpm 800 @150# pressure
Max Rpm 750 @ 200# pressure

Motor

Smith way AOsmith corp.
Alt current motor
HP-2 224 1 phase 115/220volts
60 cycle Model # C1224N4AAA
RPM 1725
C rise 40 Type C1
Code J Protector 11701EK ser#
Duty Cont. Amp 23/115
Thanks, Jack...







*


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Captn Jack,

I cant tell what brand pressure of switch that is, you should see a nut on top of a big spring or 2 nuts and springs on a Square D brand pressure switch, tightening or loosening nut would set turn on and/or shutoff pressure. If you go too high make sure your over pressure safety valve works, it usually has a pull ring. Also the compressor will work harder and longer if you increase the upper range, could possibly overheat the motor. go a little at a time and see the results.

Stephen

see: 




Stephen


----------



## Captn Jack (Aug 2, 2020)

Will take a look at it. The high is set at 150psi just want the lower pressure a bit higher is all.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Captn Jack, 

150 PSI is the highest I would go with a single stage compressor, that is the absolute top pressure that can be set. Hopefully there is a separate nut for turn on setting (one for high and another for low) If there is only one adjustment nut you would be screwed because with that design, the differential pressures are already set and go together and you are at the max now. Pressure switches are a relatively cheap part to replace.

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup a new switch might be nice.
the diff is the key adjustment.
you can always set the tank pressure higher.
then use an good dryer external regulator combo for the output to the tools.


----------

